# 36x18x18 azureus build



## Backatit212 (Oct 16, 2021)

Been many years since I’ve had PDFs. My son is getting old enough where he’s super into our fish tanks, so looking to get him into frogs. Going for simple set up here for azureus. Hard scape about 2/3 complete


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

What is the background made of? It looks very fun.


----------



## Backatit212 (Oct 16, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> What is the background made of? It looks very fun.


Just the standard 36x18 zoo med cork background!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Backatit212 said:


> Just the standard 36x18 zoo med cork background!


Lol. They've improved since the last time I bought one then. It looks nice


----------



## Backatit212 (Oct 16, 2021)

First couple background plants in


----------



## Backatit212 (Oct 16, 2021)

Added a couple more plants


----------



## Backatit212 (Oct 16, 2021)

One more update! Got leaf litter in, couple more plants and going to call this simple build done


----------



## Backatit212 (Oct 16, 2021)

.









Update: couple plants added and things are growing. Still need to figure out some climbing additions


----------



## DendroJoris (Apr 13, 2021)

Very nice! I feel like it’s kind off scaped like an aquarium would be scaped. Even the plant selection. With “Java fern” in the back en some “crypts” in front of that. I think the frogs will love that bushy hideout. Personally, I would also plant the open space with maybe some large leaf begonia, anthurium or something like that.

As for climbing plants I can suggest a marcgravia species, but the ficus pumilo you have planted will probably grow over the whole background very soon.


----------



## Backatit212 (Oct 16, 2021)

Azureus froglets in and loving it


----------



## Backatit212 (Oct 16, 2021)

Update!

it’s been awhile since I’ve posted. Here’s some pics of the grown in tank and some pics of frogs


----------



## crestier1526 (6 mo ago)

Wow! This looks awesome! I also started in the planted tank community and I love how it looks so similar to a planted tank. I hope you and your son are loving your frogs


----------



## Backatit212 (Oct 16, 2021)

Broms started producing so many pups it got too heavy and started to lean hard off the background. Added a vine, a cocohut (I hate the way they look but figured I’d give one more hiding location), and moved some broms


----------



## 2Lorenzoss (11 mo ago)

Looks great. I see a lot of good ideas in here, thanks for sharing.


----------

